# Arm Rests Ducato (Upholstery)



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone found a solution to upholstering the Fiat Ducato arm rests, other than Ski Socks!!
I would like to have mine upholstered in leatherette similar to the seat covers.
Why they don't do this at the factory is a mystery to me>
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

My Carado has zip-on armrest covers that match the rest of the MH; presumably they could be copied in a different fabric?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Pilote supply a Velcro fitted version in the same fabric as the upholstery with the Explorateur models.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Should be very easy to do for anyone with a modicum of sewing skill.,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> Has anyone found a solution to upholstering the Fiat Ducato arm rests, other than Ski Socks!!
> I would like to have mine upholstered in leatherette similar to the seat covers.
> Why they don't do this at the factory is a mystery to me>
> ...


It'll depend on how the seats are delivered to them, with arms on or off, they're close fit and would be damned near impossible to do nicely on, but off a piece of cake.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We had our Rapido re-upholstered a couple of months ago by Regal Furnishings. They managed to cover the armrests in the same fabric without resorting to the "ski sock" method. I think they dismantle the armrest, recover then re-assemble. The end result is brilliant.


----------

